# Mini-Nubians...no airplane ears please...



## Cooperkeeper (Oct 27, 2011)

I have two registered nubians that I plan to breed next year for milk for our small family.  I am considering breeding for registerable mini nubians, but don't want to lose those beautiful ears.  If I were to breed my girls to a 3rd or 4th generation mininub buck that already has those nubian type traits I love, what are the chances of those goofy ears showing up in my kids? (Honestly, I would love them regardless!!)


----------



## Chaty (Oct 27, 2011)

Its basically 50/50 on the ears. I bred a full aLa Mancha to a Nubian doe and got 1 baby with ears and 1 with out...Just a chance.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 27, 2011)

I would think a 3rd or 4th gen. mini Nub would be much less likely to throw airplane ears than a 1st generation.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 27, 2011)

But I like those airplane ears.  They add so much character!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 27, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> But I like those airplane ears.  They add so much character!


x2


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 27, 2011)

I did find that if the ears are short enough, and you give a selenium injection, most times they will stand right up and stay up after a week or two.  






Then they look oddly long, but they don't look so flippy floppy.  






I did it with one of my bucks and he has grown into his big ears. 






 He just doesn't have as much capacity to move them back and forth as his twin does who has shorter ears.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 27, 2011)

that is cool how selenium can do that I think the flip flop looks adorable like the goat is in constant contemplation


----------

